# أعظم موهبة _ يوحنا ذهبي الفم



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 يونيو 2014)

*هل تتضايق لأنك لا تملك موهبة التعليم؟

أخبرني إذاً، ماذا تعتقد أنه الأفضل، موهبة التعليم أم موهبة شفاء الأمراض؟
بالطبع الأفضل هو موهبة شفاء الأمراض.

لكن ألا تعتقد أن الأفضل من موهبة شفاء الأمراض، أن يفتح أحد أعين العميان؟

ألا تعتقد أن أفضل من هذا وذاك أن يقيم أحد أمواتاً؟

أخبرني، ألا تعتقد أنه من الأفضل أن يصنع هذا بواسطة الظلال والمناديل، بدلاً من أن يصنعه بالكلام؟

ماذا ستقول، أخبرني، أن تقيم أمواتاً بالظلال والمناديل، أم أن تمتلك موهبة التعليم؟
لا شك أنك ستختار الأمر الأول، أن تقيم أمواتاً بواسطة الظلال والمناديل.

إذاً، لو أنني برهنت لك، أن موهبة أخرى هي أسمى بكثير من هذا ... فماذا تقول؟
إن هذه الموهبة من الممكن أن يمتلكها ليس واحد أو أثنين فقط بل كل البشر.

أعرف أنكم تشعرون بدهشة، وحيرة كبيرة، طالما أنكم مهيئون أن تسمعوا أنه يمكنكم أن تمتلكون موهبة أسمى من أن تقيموا أمواتاً، وأن تفتحوا أعين العميان، وأن تصنعوا تلك المعجزات التي كانت تحدث في عصر الرسل، وربما تعتبرون هذا الأمر، غير جدير بالتصديق.

حسناً، ما هي هذه الموهبة؟ إنها المحبة.

لكن أرجو أن تصدقوني، لأن هذا الكلام ليس لي، بل هو للمسيح، الذي يتكلم من خلال بولس. ماذا يقول؟ "ولكن جدوا للمواهب الحسنى، وأيضاً أريكم طريقاً أفضل" (1 كو 12)

ماذا يعني "أريكم طريقاً أفضل"؟

ما يقوله يعني: أن الكورنثيين كانوا آنذاك قد أفتخروا بالمواهب، وكل مَن كان عنده الموهبة يتكلم لغات مختلفة، وهي أقل موهبة، وكانت هذه المواهب موضع تباهي تجاه الآخرين. فقال لهم: أنا أريكم طريقاً للمواهب، ليس فقط أسمى، بل أسمى بكثير. وأكمل: "إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة الناس والملائكة ولكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاساً يطن أو صنجاً يرن. وإن كانت لي نبوءة وأعلم جميع الأسرار وكل علم. وإن كان لي كل الإيمان حتى أنقل الجبال ولكن ليست لي محبة فلست شيئاً" (1 كو 13).

أرأيت الموهبة؟ تغيروا لتنالوا هذه الموهبة. هذه أسمى من موهبة أقامة الموتى، وهذه أسمى بكثير من المعجزات الأخرى. ومن حيث أن الأمر هكذا، لنسمع ماذا يقول المسيح متحدثاً إلى تلاميذه: "بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي إن كان لكم حباً بعضكم نحو بعض" (يو 13). لم يشر إلى عمل المعجزات كعلامة التلمذة بل إلى المحبة. وأيضاً يتوجه نحو الآب، قائلاً: "ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني" (يو 17). وقال لتلاميذه: "وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً" (يو 13). فذاك الذي يحب هو أكثر تقديراً وأكثر بهاءًا من أولئك الذين يقيمون أمواتاً. وهذا صواب. لأن تلك الموهبة (إقامة الموتى) ترتبط بالكامل بنعمة الله، لكن موهبة المحبة ترتبط بجديتك أنت. هذا بالحق هو ملمح مسيحي، هذه الموهبة تظهر مَن هو تلميذ المسيح المصلوب، الذي ليس له أي شركة مع الأمور الأرضية، وبدون هذه المحبة، فلا الشهادة أيضاً يمكن أن تفيد شيئاً. 

لقد نال بولس أثنين أو بالأحرى ثلاثة من الفضائل السامية، تلك المتعلقة بإجراء المعجزات، والمعرفة، والحياة. لكن بدون المحبة، قال أن كل هذا هو لا شيء. كيف ذلك؟ يقول بولس: "وإن أطعمت كل أموالي وإن سلّمت جسدي حتى احترق، ولكن ليس لي محبة فلا أنتفع شيئاً". لأنه من الممكن، عندما يوزع المرء أمواله، ألا يكون عنده محبة ... 

إذا لنشتهي بغيرة هذه الموهبة - موهبة المحبة، لنحب بعضنا بعضاً، ولن نحتاج لأي شيء لنوال الفضيلة بل كل الأشياء ستصير سهلة بالنسبة لنا وبدون اتعاب، وسنحقق كل شيء بسرعة شديدة. 

علينا أن نحب الجميع، لأن الواحد قد يحب صديقين أو ثلاثة أصدقاء أو أربعة، لكن هذه ليست محبة لله، بل هي محبة للنفس، بينما المحبة لله لا تحمل هذا المبدأ، بل الذي يُحب يسلك نحو الجميع كما لو كانوا أخوته، وشركائه في الإيمان. وهو يحبهم لأنهم أخوة حقيقيين. ويحب الهراطقة، وعبدة الأوثان، واليهود، لأنهم أخوة بحسب الطبيعة الإنسانية، بل والأشرار والأردياء أيضاً، سيتراءف بهم، وسيبكي ويتألم من أجلهم. 

وبهذه الموهبة سنصير على شبه الله، إذا أحببنا الجميع، حتى أعداءنا أيضاً، وليس إن صنعنا معجزات، لأننا نحب الله حين يصنع معجزات، لكننا نحبه بالأكثر جداً عندما يصنع إحساناً بالبشر، وعندما يُظهر غفراناً للخطايا وتسامحاً عن الشرور. إذاً لو كان هذا الأمر، فيما يختص بالله، يستحق الإعجاب كثيراً، فبالأكثر جداً في حالة البشر، فمن الواضح أن هذه المحبة تجعلنا مستحقين للإعجاب.

إذاً فلنترجى هذه المحبة بحماس. وهكذا لن نمتلك شيئاً أقل من بولس وبطرس ومن أولئك الذين أقاموا أمواتاً كثيرين، حتى وإن كنا لا نستطيع أن نشفي مريض مُصاب بارتفاع في درجة حرارته. 

لكن بدون المحبة، حتى وإن كنا نصنع معجزات أكثر من الرسل، وحتى إن كنا نخاطر بحياتنا مرات عديدة من أجل الإيمان، فلن ننتفع شيئاً. 



المرجع: تفسير رسالة العبرانيين للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم، العظة 3، ترجمة د. سعيد حكيم يعقوب، إصدار مركز دراسات الآباء.
*


----------



## aymonded (6 يونيو 2014)

حقاً لا شيء يساوي المحبة ولا حتى الاستشهاد الذي هو رأس الصالحات - القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 يونيو 2014)

aymonded قال:


> حقاً لا شيء يساوي المحبة ولا حتى الاستشهاد الذي هو رأس الصالحات - القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم
> ​



تمام أستاذى . . الله محبة ومن يقتنى المحبة يقتنى الله ..


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 يوليو 2014)

فعلا فالله محبة ومن يحب الله يحب الاخرين لانه يمتلك موهبة محبة الله فيعطيها للاخرين وان كان لنا ايمانا ينقل الجبال وليست لدينا محبة فما نحن الا نحاس يطن او صنج يرن وان كنا لا نمتلك المحبة فكيف نعطيها للاخرين لان فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه ربنا يزيد محبتنا له اولا ثم للاخرين والمجد لله دائما وابدا امين


----------



## +سيمفونية الرب+ (18 يوليو 2014)

سلام ونعمــة أخي عبد يسوع المسيح

إسمح لي أن أكمل ما قاله القديس بولس في رسالته لأهل كورنثوس (13): 
"وإن أطعمت كل أموالي و إن سلّمت جسدي حتى احترق و لكن ليس لي محبة فلا أنتفع شيئا.
المحبة تتأنى و ترفق، المحبة لا تحسد، المحبة لا تتفاخر و لا تنتفخ. و لا تقبح و لا تطلب ما لنفسها و لا تحتد و لا تظن السوء..."

المسيحي الحقيقي ينبغي أن تتدفّق أعماله من نبع *المحبّة* فقط. لأن الأعمال النابعة من المحبّة لا تطلب 
_مقابل ولا منفعة ولا سمعة ولا شيء لصاحبها_، هي تفعل الخير *فقط للمحبة ومن أجل المحبة*. 
وحتى في علاقته مع الله وصلاته ينبغي أن تكون متدفقة من نبع المحبة الصادقة وليس طلباً في 
الجنة أو خوفاً من النار لأن الأعمال النابعة من هذا المنطلق تأخذ صاحبها لعلاقة مبدأها "الخوف والمصلحة" مع الخالق.


موضوع قيّم جداً.
بوركت أناملك،،

:new5:

​


----------



## peace_86 (18 يوليو 2014)

*بهذه المناسبة أقولكم وإنه وخلال سنة كاملة من إيماني وقراءاتي في الكتب والأخبار المسيحية
كنت أعتقد أن يوحنا ذهبي الفم ويوحنا الدمشقي ويوحنا الإنجيلي البشير هم أصلاً شخص واحد..
وفوجئت بأن أكتشف إن بين يوحنا والآخر حوالي 300 سنة!!..

شكراً يا صديقي عبد يسوع المسيح على موضوعك الجميل..*


----------



## Mor Antonios (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*عظة رائعة، والمسيح يباركك*​


----------

